# Paint code



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

I am trying to find out what colour our TT is I have asked the wife to check and she has come back with a code of 702 but can not find this anywhere, is there any chance someone can post a photo of the code in the service book? so I can send it to the wife so she knows what she's looking at. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=394465&p=2923953&hilit=sticker+boot#p2923953

For codes:- viewtopic.php?f=2&t=325836&p=2552103&hilit=sticker+codes#p2552103

Code information:- viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4768&p=57521&hilit=sticker+codes+interior#p57521




GPJ said:


> Not very helpful, but bullet point 1 below shows you can only get the year of manufacture from the VIN
> Cheers _TT_oxin
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Skeee said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=394465&p=2923953&hilit=sticker+boot#p2923953 dosnt have a photo to help the wife
> 
> For codes:- viewtopic.php?f=2&t=325836&p=2552103&hilit=sticker+codes#p2552103 great link if the wife can find the code
> 
> ...


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Skeet!









Skeee.









http://www.staffs-vw.co.uk/website-link ... coder.html
Book/Boot Sticker.









Also :- http://www.s2-audi.co.uk/tech_articles/ ... ptions.htm

and http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?client=f ... x=52&ty=62


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Great thanks, already send image to wife hopefully she will find it now :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

See edit, above just found a better example.
_Too busy messing around with pics of my favourite shot gun?_ :roll:


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep, loads on Google.....

http://www.lltek.com/custom_paint_code.htm


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Skeet!
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> ...


Skeet Surfing!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > Skeet!
> > Skeet Surfing!


Have shot skeet off the back of a boat but never tried it whilst surfing.


----------



## Andys (Jun 10, 2012)

I have tried searching for the colour of my car but can find a match for the code anywhere. My paint code is LZ5P.
Its on a 2003, 225 Roadster. Any info greatly received


----------



## Gewdraa (Jan 5, 2017)

Basislack VW/Audi (LZ5P) Distel perl


----------



## Gewdraa (Jan 5, 2017)

Mauritiusblau Pearl LZ5P


----------

